# Missing her "sister"



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello,

Last Sunday we took our red lab to the breeder's home to be bred. He will keep her for a few days. Bristol has been searching the house high and low, looking for her sister. We have two other dogs, but they aren't quite the same. Last night when it was bed time, she sat by the door and barked as if to tell me I was forgetting something. She is just beside herself. Finally she came up onto the bed and sort of cuddled up to our other lab, but let out a grumble, as if to say, "I guess you'll have to do." 

I really wish I could explain to her that Meg will be back. Well, I do explain it to her, I just wish she'd understand. 

Any suggestions to get her through the next couple of days? I've tried new games, lots of play time, trying to teach her new tricks, etc... She would rather mope and wait for Meg's return.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

sorry, I can offer no suggestions. My Wilson was recently upset when my two legged son went to stay at grandma and grandpa's for the week. He got over it quickly, tho, when he realized that meant a lot more fun time with mommy and daddy. Hope your baby perks up soon!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, mlwindc. This is the first time our dogs have been separated, except for when we have taken them to training classes or a quick trip to the store or vet. She has now started to cuddle up to our other lab willingly, but the lab is not really receptive to this idea. Oh, well. Only a few more days.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sometimes it just takes time. I hope she gets better, but if not your lab will be back soon enough. 

How exciting to have her bred! Are you keeping a puppy from the litter? Will she be going back to the breeder around her due date?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

With Meg gone, Bristol is needier than usual. Meg has really stepped in as a big sister and Bristol relies on her so much. I had planned on getting Meg back tomorrow, but the weather here is frightful - blizzard warning. They are already closing schools for today and tomorrow around the town Meg is in. So, Friday it is. Much to my delight, Meg is being a perfect house guest at the breeders and they don't mind keeping her another day or two. 

I am excited, but nervous. I am not sure if we will keep a pup or not. The lineage on the sire's side is amazing. Lots of field champions and the grandpa dog has been inducted into the National Bird Dog Hall of Fame. We are also in the process of finding land to build our new house on. If we can get that in the works, we may keep a pup as we will be living in the country. Two of the pups are spoken for already - people we will see occasionally so I am excited about that too.


----------

